# low fps with games like counter strike source



## Chicken_Chaser (Jan 23, 2007)

Specs:
xp

AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3500+ 2.20 ghz

512 x 2 ram

integrated geforce 6100 256mb graphics card

ok something is serously wrong i had my computer sent to the shop to get it swept. long story short something happened ended up taking 2 weeks and i got almost a new computer minus the ram and harddrive. ok so my old computer had a weaker graphics card and i could get 60+ fps. but now with this comp i get 24 frames on css stress test and ingame i get crazy spikes of as low as 0 and it bounces between 0 to 40 consitantly. no matter what i change they always stay somewhere between 0 to 40. i cant play scareface at all and that is a low req game...
someone for the love of god help me!!!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

was your old video a dedicated card,or integrated like you have now.the reason i ask even a low end dedicated card is better than integrated.


----------



## Chicken_Chaser (Jan 23, 2007)

um its a radeon 9500 pro 128 mb i mean i could understand that it would be better but the problem is im getting such crappy fps with my current one.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah i bet its the integrated graphics.integrated graphics run off your system memory,and they normally dont have as high a core speed as a dedicated card of the same graphics chip.


----------



## Chicken_Chaser (Jan 23, 2007)

so if i got more ram would it run better?


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

yes, much...

but u already got 1GB, it should play well...

what settings r u on?

try runnin on Low..


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Since you already have 1GB, getting more RAM won't help. You need to get a dedicated graphics card. Onboard GPU's are not designed for any level of gaming, so you can expect low framerates.

If you tell us the brand and model of your motherboard, we can recommend some suitable cards for you. You can use Everest (in my signature) to find the specs of your motherboard.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

The graphics card is the issue. As indrol said find and pick up a dedicated card and your set to go ! Depending on model of the motherboard yo either have AGP, PCIexpress or neither.
If its an AGP mobo and you still have your 9500Pro you can install that, if not i would suggest looking at an ATI x1600 AGP or a Geforce 7600.
If its a PCIe motherboard, i would suggest looking at the ATI x1650xt or pro and also the Geforce 7600 GT .
If its neither and you have either a PCIex1 or PCI slot. Look at the x1300 for the different slot types.

the x1600 and the 7600 will run Half-Life2 based games great and also will give you a big upgrade over the 6100. if your not looking to spend that much (x1600/7600 cost around 130$) you can look at the ATI x1300 and the geforce 7300GT but let us know your motherboard model and we will help you and guide you to getting the best bang for the buck. (if ur over flowing with money well  just let us kno the best cards cost the most money )


----------



## Chicken_Chaser (Jan 23, 2007)

um threw away the box but it was a nvidia t force if that helps and it doesnt have slots for my ati so i suppose its pciE.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

click the green everest link in my signature and it will show you how to post all the specs ! please do so

sounds like the biostart tforce with a pciexpress x16 slot and a pciexpress x1 slot. please do what i posted above


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

definetly do as mr fraggs said.we need to know what type graphics slot your board has.before we can recomend a video card.as indoril said,and as i said integrated isnt for gaming.turn the resolution down,and the detail settings down you should get a bit better frame rate,until you can get a better graphics solution.


----------



## Chicken_Chaser (Jan 23, 2007)

yea downloading everest now um yea ive tried putting everything as low as i could and as crappy as it gets but it only changes like 4 frames from best to worst. yea its the one with the extra PCIex1 slot. the real small one. buying a new one isnt a problem im just relieved its not a permanent screw up.

edit: everest doesnt support my chipset


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

That means you have a PCI-E x16 slot on there, so have a look at the X1600/X1650 or 7600 like Fr4665 suggested.

7600GT

X1650XT

X1600XT

My personal choice would be the 7600, but the X1650 is very popular also.


----------



## masterburn (Mar 23, 2008)

I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM GUYS OMg b4 on xp i got 245 fps i have amd 9500 quad processor 2.20 ghz 4 gigs of ram reads 3755 32 bit vista i have a built in graphic card raedon x1250 HAD 187 fps with xp before same set up I INSTALled a new graphic card 8500 gt got 245 fps then i run it on vista get 15-40 fps... then my 8500 burnt out and im stuck with the x1250 with 10 below fps still running wiht 187 fps before with the x1250 i dont believe my fps can get this low


----------

